# One I Hadnt Seen Before Usaf Divers Watch?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Id have bid on this at that price...







looked interesting... ebay: 320086720150


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Id have bid on this at that price...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sw that John, but I've already got one in better condition. I'll try and dig out a picture later.

cheers

Dave


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Is there one the same on this page?? Sorry if its nt the same









http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=18004


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep thats the one Hipster!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Yep thats the one Hipster!


Cool I was useful!!!!







Feeling very proud of myself now


----------

